# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  İsrail'i yakacak belge!

## bozok

*İsrail'i yakacak belge!* 



*Yıllarca saklanan gerçek ortaya çıktı*

1970’li yıllardan beri “nükleer belirsizlik” politikası izleyen ve nükleer silahlara sahip olduğunu ne kabul ne de reddeden İsrail’deki nükleer silahların varlığı ilk kez “resmen” kanıtlandı. Güney Afrika arşivlerinden çıkarılan gizli belgeler, İsrail'in ırk ayrımcılığı rejiminin uygulandığı sırada bu ülkeye, nükleer savaş başlığı satmayı önerdiğini ortaya koydu.

İngiliz The Guardian gazetesinin haberine göre, bu belgeler, İsrail'in nükleer silaha sahip olduğuna işaret eden ilk resmi kanıtlar oldu.

The Guardian, İsrail’in nükleer silahlara sahip olduğunu kanıtlayan ifadelerin, eski Güney Afrika savunma bakanı PW Botha ile İsrail'in o zamanki savunma bakanı ve şimdiki cumhurbaşkanı şimon Perez arasında 1975 yılında düzenlenen çok gizli bir toplantının görüşme tutanaklarında dile getirildiğini bildirdi.

Belgeleri baş sayfasına taşıyan gazete, “Amerikalı akademisyen Sasha Polakow-Suransky'nin iki ülke arasındaki ilişkilerin yakınlığıyla ilgili bir kitap için araştırması sırasında ortaya çıkardığı belgeler, İsrail'in, nükleer silahlara sahip olduğunu ne kabul, ne de reddeden belirsizlik rağmen, nükleer silaha sahip olduğu konusunda açık kanıtlar sunuyor” diye yazarak şöyle devam etti: “İsrailli yetkililer, ırk ayrımcılığı rejiminin yıkılmasının ardından kurulan Güney Afrika hükümetinin, Polakow-Suransky'nin isteği üzerine söz konusu belgeler üzerindeki gizlilik kararını kaldırmasını engellemeye çalıştı. Belgelerin, özellikle bu hafta, New York'ta yapılacak nükleer silahsızlanma görüşmelerinin Orta Doğu'ya odaklanacağı göz önüne alındığında utanç konusu olacağı tahmin ediliyordu.” The Guardian muhabiri, bu belgelerin, İsrail'in, nükleer silaha sahip olsa bile, “sorumluluk sahibi” bir güç olduğu için bu silahları kötüye kullanmayacağı, ancak, İran gibi ülkelere güvenmenin mümkün olmadığı yolundaki argümanlarını da boşa çıkardığını savundu.

Haberi yorumlayan Guardian yazarı Simon Tisdall ise, İsrail'in nükleer silahları konusunda şimdiye kadar net bir açıklama yapmamış olmasının Orta Doğu'da bu sorunla hiçbir devletin tam olarak yüzleşmek zorunda kalmamasını sağladığını belirterek, ancak örtünün artık yırtıldığını kaydetti.

Tisdall'a göre durumun netlik kazanması, Orta Doğu'daki askeri dengesizlik durumunu da ortaya koymuş oldu.


24.05.2010 Pazartesi *10:22 / VATAN*

----------

